# Tiny "tank"



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

This is really a stop-gap for the shrimp until the tank I want them in is cycled fully. I had these guys living in a tupperware tub for a few weeks. I went and bought geosystem(Hagen) for the substraight, added a fert stick somewhere down the middle.










Vase: 1.99
lamp: 4.00
Substraight: 6.99 (Lots left over)

I got the vase at Ikea as well as the lamp from the AS IS section.

Plants:

Glossostigma
Apongeton
Java Moss
Pellia
Cardamine Lyrata
Hygrophilia polysperma
Ricca fragments 
water lettuce

I think that's it.

Hardscape
driftwood twigs
rock

Animal life:
cherry shrimp
Malaysian Trumpet Snails

I am so dead. I'll get pics later when the water fully clears.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks nice. Now i found a new use for my gold fish bowl..... impressive list of living things in it too..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sure I will have to thin the plants out later, but for now, wanted a lot in there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I always like to see these things as they are nice pieces to have, but the thing that gets me about them is they have no water movement.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It's called my finger. 

I need to work something out. I have a veyr tiny pump and a gang valve.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have a little nano kit to (one of them disney 1.5g plastic tanks) that I've been looking to set up as a planted tank on my desk for a while now. I figured I can rig a half decent filter out of clear airline tubing so as not to ruin the aesthetics. 

Maybe an airstone is all you need? The only concern is all the bubbles popping and spewing water everywhere.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that's what the gang valve does. it regulates the speed at which the bubbles exit. 

the shrumps in this bowl are of a differnet genetic line from the ones you sold me. Yours are in my main tank, running around happily. these guys are really busy in there. running around like crazy.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I have a little nano kit to (one of them disney 1.5g plastic tanks) that I've been looking to set up as a planted tank on my desk for a while now. I figured I can rig a half decent filter out of clear airline tubing so as not to ruin the aesthetics.
> 
> Maybe an airstone is all you need? The only concern is all the bubbles popping and spewing water everywhere.


Is that the one with large Nemo figure inside? My son was keep telling me that's what we needed to get to keep the clown fish in. I had hard time explaining to him why we can't do that. He's 5 years old.

I have this tiny water pump with suction cup in the back. If the water flow is all you need you could use something similar??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably the same one. 1.5 gallons? I got the PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN!! one. I threw Jack sparrow out though.

Right now the build is on hiatus. I have to get a "lock and lock" tupperware to DIY a filter with a Taam Rio 50 gph water pump. Defo a project on the back burner though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

how much was this little disney thing anyway? NOT that I need another tank... I need one like i Need a hole in the head.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

20 bucks at a BA tent sale. In retrospect, I really didn't need it, and it wasn't worth $20 since I'm only using it for the acrylic tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be all over a transformers tank  

I keep thinking I want a 2.5 gallon tank. I really need something to use as a hospital, but i'd like a 2.5 for ghosts.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just two pics of it with the water dust finally settled. As well as shrimp free-way slowed too.


----------

